# 5 months out of work!



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Amen brother.

Long live the ibew!!!!!


----------



## Skinnyelectrician (Aug 10, 2011)

jbberns said:


> Going back to work on monday for a contractor. I've been off for 5 months. In the last 2 years I've been off 12 months. It's been kind of slow here. But I have got a lot of brush cleared and hay baled. I've worked for 7 years without a day off unless I wanted one until then. Still people have told me and read in posts, that a union job isn't steady. But I beg to differ. $30,000 in 6 months is better than $30,000 in 12 months. Because what happens when that 12 month job turns into 6!


5 months aint jack sh*t son. In these times, you'd better have a plan B.


----------



## jbberns (Jan 14, 2009)

Skinnyelectrician said:


> 5 months aint jack sh*t son. In these times, you'd better have a plan B.


 Thanks for the heads up. I work on that right now.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

So if I am understanding this right, the goal is for organizations to stretch six month jobs to 12 months? Ah yea , that seems pretty progressive.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I would laugh but why bother. It would just go over all you union guys heads......all except for BJ who seems to be the only sane union guy I know of on here.....


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Let me see if I got this straight.. The IBEW wants us to all join so their core guys and those that are in with the contractors can keep working. While the rest of us ride the books for temp jobs when they need us..


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

No comment, this topic seems like trouble from post one.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

brian john said:


> No comment, this topic seems like trouble from post one.



Yea I couldn't resist though..:no::laughing: So steady job = off 12 months out of 24......I must have a super steady job.


----------



## Skinnyelectrician (Aug 10, 2011)

Plenty of open shop dolts out of work too. On any given day you can come here and see contractors crying about the lack of work. Except Brian John, he's filthy loaded, and busy all the time. Oh, yeah, he's union too. Imagine that.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

Meyer is probably bidding the Menards and I see alot of stuff going on at the University hospital if the second nuke goes the books would clear. Tell Donnie he is getting way to fat for Wino to carry:thumbup:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Skinnyelectrician said:


> Plenty of open shop dolts out of work too. On any given day you can come here and see contractors crying about the lack of work. Except Brian John, he's filthy loaded, and busy all the time. Oh, yeah, he's union too. Imagine that.


There are many out of work. Union and non union. Some are doing well because of where they are located and the economy in that area and others have a niche. That is true....


----------



## jbberns (Jan 14, 2009)

Didn't realize people would trash talk like they do, when I made this post. I know the IBEW is not perfect but the dollar bank for my insurance and supplemental unemployment really helped. Not to mention the good paychecks that were used to build up a savings.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

jbberns said:


> Didn't realize people would trash talk like they do, when I made this post. I know the IBEW is not perfect but the dollar bank for my insurance and supplemental unemployment really helped. Not to mention the good paychecks that were used to build up a savings.



There is nothing wrong with that. Glad you are doing ok.


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

jbberns said:


> Didn't realize people would trash talk like they do, when I made this post. I know the IBEW is not perfect but the dollar bank for my insurance and supplemental unemployment really helped. Not to mention the good paychecks that were used to build up a savings.


There is so much animosity on this site that many it seems only look for a small typo so they can pounce to stir one's ire.Even some that claim to be union on this site will stir the pot in direct contrast to their own good. We all have good and bad elements while plying our trade, it is but a shame that we can not make the same effort trying condemn our fellow workers by helping them improve their way of life? Any way a belated welcome to the board and good will to you.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Brother Noah said:


> There is so much animosity on this site that many it seems only look for a small typo so they can pounce to stir one's ire.Even some that claim to be union on this site will stir the pot in direct contrast to their own good. We all have good and bad elements while plying our trade, it is but a shame that we can not make the same effort trying condemn our fellow workers by helping them improve their way of life? Any way a belated welcome to the board and good will to you.


Good to see YOU never stir the pot.. :laughing:


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Skinnyelectrician said:


> Plenty of open shop dolts out of work too. On any given day you can come here and see contractors crying about the lack of work. Except Brian John, he's filthy loaded, and busy all the time. Oh, yeah, he's union too. Imagine that.


He comes across as Union only cause his jobs are requiring union contractors. His comments are usually non union /manangement comments.


----------



## JD_ (Jul 8, 2011)

Skinnyelectrician said:


> Plenty of open shop dolts out of work too. On any given day you can come here and see contractors crying about the lack of work. Except Brian John, he's filthy loaded, and busy all the time. Oh, yeah, he's union too. Imagine that.


From what I gather Brian John isn't just some run of the mill contractor either though. Specialty contractors almost always do good.


----------



## Skinnyelectrician (Aug 10, 2011)

Brother Noah said:


> There is so much animosity on this site that many it seems only look for a small typo so they can pounce to stir one's ire.Even some that claim to be union on this site will stir the pot in direct contrast to their own good. We all have good and bad elements while plying our trade, it is but a shame that we can not make the same effort trying condemn our fellow workers by helping them improve their way of life? Any way a belated welcome to the board and good will to you.


Shut up. You don't talk this lovey dovey crap over at friends and family. Freakin weirdo.


----------



## cultch (Aug 2, 2011)

I had 7 months laid off in 2010. The 1st time in my life and the only time since I've been in the trade. Just had to look around and around till I found it. Balto/Wash. has a lot of work going on.


----------



## anonymousbikes (Oct 11, 2008)

brian john said:


> No comment, this topic seems like trouble from post one.


I bet if it was a post about a blow up RAT you would have a lot to say


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

anonymousbikes said:


> I bet if it was a post about a blow up RAT you would have a lot to say


I doubt it.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

anonymousbikes said:


> I bet if it was a post about a blow up RAT you would have a lot to say


And I could jump on this but decided to avoid the drama.

Like 



> Long live the IBEW


In his area it seems more like they are on life support.

But I will bite my tongue.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

The President wants to put people back to work by funding more highway construction and airport expansion.I guess that will help the unemployed look for jobs easier.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

bobelectric said:


> The President wants to put people back to work by funding more highway construction and airport expansion.I guess that will help the unemployed look for jobs easier.


Building infrastructure, roads, dams, power generation is a good idea. But it won't solve the underlying problem of to many people, to few jobs, and manufacturing gone. Build the infrastructure, put some tariffs on imported goods, seal the border, have a mandatory maximum birthrate and watch our economy take off.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

government spending got us out of the first depression and also lowered the population.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Mr Rewire said:


> government spending got us out of the first depression and also lowered the population.


You mean WWII? Only cost the world in excess of 70 million deaths.


----------



## Skinnyelectrician (Aug 10, 2011)

nitro71 said:


> ,* have a mandatory maximum birthrate*


Christ, you people really do want us to be China. Commy scumbag.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Skinnyelectrician said:


> Christ, you people really do want us to be China. Commy scumbag.


 
If you check out population rates in Germany and France the "native population" has slowed to a no growth birthrate, while the Islamic birthrate outpaces the "native" rate.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Mr Rewire said:


> government spending got us out of the first depression and also lowered the population.


WW2 got us out of the Great Depression, and it was immediately followed by the largest population boom in U.S. history. You're pretty much backwards :thumbsup:


----------



## miller_hellx (Aug 23, 2011)

nitro71 said:


> Building infrastructure, roads, dams, power generation is a good idea. But it won't solve the underlying problem of to many people, to few jobs, and manufacturing gone. Build the infrastructure, put some tariffs on imported goods, seal the border, have a mandatory maximum birthrate and watch our economy take off.


You just happen to live in a place that has been depressed for twenty years. Its not like that everywhere.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Sounds wild,but howzabout a maybe 12 foot culvert pipe from the Mississippi river to Texas to releive flooding and help with this drought.That would to me be worthy.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

bobelectric said:


> Sounds wild,but howzabout a maybe 12 foot culvert pipe from the Mississippi river to Texas to releive flooding and help with this drought.That would to me be worthy.


In my design it was 25’-50’, seems a worthy endeavor.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Skinnyelectrician said:


> Christ, you people really do want us to be China. Commy scumbag.


I tuned into Rush yesterday and he was off that day but has someone on with a foreign accent doing nothing but bashing the US and saying that we could not make any more money and going on an on about China and how we should be more like them about foreign policy. Who is this guy? 

Is this what you wack jobs listen to all day long?? I wanted to ring his neck.

Don't tell Americans what they cant do. They will do it out of spite...


----------



## Skinnyelectrician (Aug 10, 2011)

jrannis said:


> I tuned into Rush yesterday and he was off that day but has someone on with a foreign accent doing nothing but bashing the US and saying that we could not make any more money and going on an on about China and how we should be more like them about foreign policy. Who is this guy?
> 
> Is this what you wack jobs listen to all day long?? I wanted to ring his neck.
> 
> Don't tell Americans what they cant do. They will do it out of spite...


Yeah that's an English dude. I listen to conservative radio too. Purely for the entertainment value. In my neck of the woods, I get stuck with Rush Limbaugh, Chris Stagal (super douche bag), and some other tard who's name is escaping me at the moment. On these shows I here A LOT of we should be more like China. From both the hosts and the callers. It's actually pretty scary if you think about it....................

Say it out loud, "We should be more like China", say it again, "We should be more like China".........and again.............Now ask yourself, do you REALLY want us to be like China?????:no:

From listening to these head cases here's the impression I get.
They don't believe in any type of environmental regulations. They don't believe in any type of federal taxes. They don't believe in any type of social programs, and above all, businesses both small and large, should be allowed to do whatever they want, how ever they want, to whom ever they want.

I'm sorry people, this is not the answer.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Skinnyelectrician said:


> Yeah that's an English dude. I listen to conservative radio too. Purely for the entertainment value. In my neck of the woods, I get stuck with Rush Limbaugh, Chris Stagal (super douche bag), and some other tard who's name is escaping me at the moment. On these shows I here A LOT of we should be more like China. From both the hosts and the callers. It's actually pretty scary if you think about it....................
> 
> Say it out loud, "We should be more like China", say it again, "We should be more like China".........and again.............Now ask yourself, do you REALLY want us to be like China?????:no:
> 
> ...


Thats funny i listen to rush every day since 1988 and never once heard him say we should be more like China.

China is a left wing Communist totalitarian government where they use child slave labor and kill people for just having the will to think for themselves .

Like it or not Rush is sticking up for you the little guy every day..:thumbsup:




> From listening to these head cases here's the impression I get.
> They don't believe in any type of environmental regulations. They don't believe in any type of federal taxes. They don't believe in any type of social programs, and above all, businesses both small and large, should be allowed to do whatever they want, how ever they want, to whom ever they want.


Yup lets raise taxes and load up big time on environmental regulations ,and social programs everyone can just stay home and collect a check While the EPA destroys what is left of the Economy, that will really ramp up the Economy..:no:


----------



## Skinnyelectrician (Aug 10, 2011)

> *HARRY304E;518360*]Thats funny i listen to rush every day since 1988 and never once heard him say we should be more like China.
> 
> China is a left wing Communist totalitarian government where they use child slave labor and kill people for just having the will to think for themselves .
> 
> Like it or not Rush is sticking up for you the little guy every day..:thumbsup:


Harry, everyone here, even your friends, know that your completely brainwashed when it comes to these topics. It's absolutely pointless to even have this conversation with you. The fact that you listen to that slop every day for 20 years is enough proof for me.



> Yup lets raise taxes and load up big time on environmental regulations ,and social programs everyone can just stay home and collect a check While the EPA destroys what is left of the Economy, that will really ramp up the Economy..:no:


I never said any of that. Not even close. Stop putting words in my mouth, ****ey.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jrannis said:


> I tuned into Rush yesterday and he was off that day but has someone on with a foreign accent doing nothing but bashing the US and saying that we could not make any more money and going on an on about China and how we should be more like them about foreign policy. Who is this guy?
> 
> Is this what you wack jobs listen to all day long?? I wanted to ring his neck.
> 
> Don't tell Americans what they cant do. They will do it out of spite...


He is Mark steyn and he did not say we should be more like china..:laughing:
http://www.marksteyn.com/


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Skinnyelectrician said:


> Harry, everyone here, even your friends, know that your completely brainwashed when it comes to these topics. It's absolutely pointless to even have this conversation with you. The fact that you listen to that slop every day for 20 years is enough proof for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I never said any of that. Not even close. Stop putting words in my mouth, ****ey.



Good keep listening to rap music...:laughing:



> Skinnyelectrician said:
> 
> 
> > From listening to these head cases here's the impression I get.
> ...


Thats right you said nothing of the sort..:laughing:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Skinnyelectrician said:


> Yeah that's an English dude. I listen to conservative radio too. Purely for the entertainment value. In my neck of the woods, I get stuck with Rush Limbaugh, Chris Stagal (super douche bag), and some other tard who's name is escaping me at the moment. On these shows I here A LOT of we should be more like China. From both the hosts and the callers. It's actually pretty scary if you think about it....................
> 
> Say it out loud, "We should be more like China", say it again, "We should be more like China".........and again.............Now ask yourself, do you REALLY want us to be like China?????:no:
> 
> ...



Me too, Its not they way I grew up. 

Government is not a business, if we are lead to believe it is, we are being lead to slaughter by those who would like to profit from it. 
The best example would be health insurance. It would be an extreme value to every individual if we didn't have to go broke if we were injured or sick. 
We have to make insurance payments every month. Get sick, cant work, pay for it out of your savings or go broke and go to a public hospital. 

I have seen this way too many times yet people seem to think it is Socialism or Communism to want to have that freedom. We can afford it too.
People think the "others" will come over here and get free or subsidized services. Makes me sick!! We pay for our freedoms, we let people come here on vacation and enjoy that. We pay for our security and security for the world with the blood and future of our best, bravest and brightest and let others have it, for free. We maintain an massive economy with most people a paycheck away from poverty and give it to the world for free, We can travel from one side of our Continent to the other freely and without harassment, and we give it to others for free. 

Yet when we really, really need something for ourselves, we are ridiculed and are told that we are demanding an entitlement. I am so sick and tired of being told that we are asking for a handout when we have paid ten fold for this way of life with our blood and treasure. Even roasts me hotter when the douche lord has an English accent.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> He is Mark steyn and he did not say we should be more like china..:laughing:
> http://www.marksteyn.com/


You hear what you want to hear Harry. 
I noticed how these tag team pundits say certian words with a little funny twist and how they speak like experts when they are only providing commentary. It is brainwash 101. The thought process it took to listen to it was so irrational that it was exhausting. I cant imagine an hour of it much less 20 years of it. ... No freekin wonder..

It starts out with "I wonder what would happen if..) then the tirade and hallucinations begin and it goes on for so long and with such authority that people get sucked into it and call in like its factual. It can go on for days and if it is really insane, even months. 

How many of these Manchurians are out there?

BTW, they will always accuse the "enemy" of what they themselves are actually doing.


----------



## Skinnyelectrician (Aug 10, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> He is Mark steyn and he did not say we should be more like china..:laughing:
> http://www.marksteyn.com/





HARRY304E said:


> Good keep listening to rap music...:laughing:
> 
> Thats right you said nothing of the sort..:laughing:


If you were standing in front of me, I would punch you in your goddamn mouth.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

bobelectric said:


> Sounds wild,but howzabout a maybe 12 foot culvert pipe from the Mississippi river to Texas to releive flooding and help with this drought.That would to me be worthy.


Is that how the Colorado River ended up in LA??


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

brian john said:


> If you check out population rates in Germany and France the "native population" has slowed to a no growth birthrate, while the Islamic birthrate outpaces the "native" rate.


Check the global infant mortality rates, its a wash...


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Skinnyelectrician said:


> If you were standing in front of me, I would punch you in your goddamn mouth.


Thank you i love you too!!:thumbup::laughing:


Have a nice day at work and don't forget to tune in at noon..:laughing:


----------

